# Too much Tannin



## Shawn Alred (Mar 5, 2018)

I found a couple of other post but they never really came back and finished the post with a result. 

My first batch of SP and I pride myself on following instructions but I blew it on the Tannin. I added 3/4 Tablespoon. I've been making beer for a little while but with this being my first batch of SP I fear if it's bad my wife will never give it another chance.

From what I see I can make another without Tannin and blend those together, let it ride and see how it taste or just pout it out and start over...


----------



## salcoco (Mar 5, 2018)

you can try fining with a clear gelatin that you can buy at the grocery store. just follow instructions on the packet. it can reduce some of the tannin.


----------



## Shawn Alred (Mar 5, 2018)

I'm going to go ahead and pitch my yeast tonight and may go ahead and make another batch this week so I can have one done correctly to compare it to.


----------



## NorCal (Mar 6, 2018)

That tannin powder gave me headaches. I made batches leaving ingredients out and that tannin powder was the one that did it. I just leave it out, mine tasted fine without it.


----------



## Shawn Alred (Mar 6, 2018)

Well poo that's not good


----------

